# Bald-faced hornet



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't posted here for ages! For that matter I haven't done much photography for ages. I didn't lose interest, life just got a bit too busy.

But spring is here and its time to break out the camera gear and start shooting some bugs. In the meantime I've been going through my files and came accross this picture of a bald-faced hornet (Dolichovespula maculata) that I shot last summer. I love the face on this beast...and the way these wasps rest with their front legs off the ground.

Cheers,
EC
macrocritters | What's a nice bug like you doing in a place like this&#8230;?

Camera: Olympus OM-D E-M5
Lens: Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro
Settings: manual exposure (F11 @ 1/160 sec)
Lighting: Olympus flash (I don't remember which one or the setting-oops!)
ISO: 200


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I know! I keep checking your page every so often  beautiful bug.... 

Seeing that it's tadpole season( well, I have a ton of eggs in my pond) I was just wondering if you've ever photographed the developing eggs? That would be neat to see...


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Keri said:


> I know! I keep checking your page every so often  beautiful bug....
> 
> Seeing that it's tadpole season( well, I have a ton of eggs in my pond) I was just wondering if you've ever photographed the developing eggs? That would be neat to see...


That sounds like a great suggestion!

Cheers,
EC
macrocritters | What's a nice bug like you doing in a place like this&#8230;?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

EC, did you ever get any pics of ladybug larvae?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> EC, did you ever get any pics of ladybug larvae?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You know, I still haven't had the chance to get any good photos of ladybug larvae. At least not yet...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Well if you are anywhere near cloverdale in a couple months, there will be thousands around my place.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Well if you are anywhere near cloverdale in a couple months, there will be thousands around my place.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll keep that in mind!

EC


----------

